# HobbyStopWest 2009/2010 Winter Series



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

OnRoad 1/18th Points Series starts 10/16/09 and runs every friday night and ends 3/6/10 with awards presentation. As of now, there will be five throw outs. Classes are: 1/18th 4wd Stock Touring (M18, RS4, Raptor). 1/18th 4wd Stock Onroad (18R, Recoils, Duratrax TC, Duratrax Rally). 1/18th Stock 2WD Pan Car (BRP, Scalpel). 1/18th Stock 2WD Truck/Buggy. 1/18th Stock 4WD Truck/Buggy. 1/16th Stock Slash/Revo class. Doors open at 4:00pm........racing starts at 7:00pm promptly. Three rounds of qualifying and mains.

Oval Point Series starts 10/17/09 and runs every saturday and ends 3/7/10 with awards presentation. As of now, there will be five throw outs. Classes are: Mini Slider Stock. Mini Slider Open. Mini Late Model Stock. Mini Late Model Open. 1/18th truck/buggy Open. 1/18th Pan Car Stock. 1/18th Pan Car Open. 1/12th Pan Car Stock (Late Model Bodies). 1/10th Stock Outlaw. Doors open at 9:00am........racing starts at 12:00pm promptly. Three rounds of qualifying and mains. All race fees for OnRoad and Oval: 1st class $12. Each additional classes $6.

Track size: 80ft x 36ft. with 6 to 7ft lanes. Oval has 12ft wide lanes. New Ozite carpet (last year). Any tire compound it allowed. All races will be at:

HobbyStopWest Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, Ohio 43619
Phone 419-471-1108
Ask for Pat (Owner)

Come on out and have some fun!!!!! :woohoo: this winter.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds great :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

hav any rules for pan car stock?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

stock for the oval that is


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> hav any rules for pan car stock?





one18thscalerac said:


> stock for the oval that is


I'll get back with you on that. Are you planning on attending?? Where are you from?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

coldwater mi i came down for the great lakes 1/18 race won slider open class on oval day cant wait to come down i plan on coming down on saturdays maybe some fridays


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*friday nite*

i will be there with 18r and tek18x and either mini-t or raptor. after all dave b. needs someone to lap lol dave w.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

mudguppydave said:


> i will be there with 18r and tek18x and either mini-t or raptor. after all dave b. needs someone to lap lol dave w.


Take the BRP also !!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> coldwater mi i came down for the great lakes 1/18 race won slider open class on oval day cant wait to come down i plan on coming down on saturdays maybe some fridays


OK....now I remember you. Great job at the mini GLC last spring!! :thumbsup: Also, great to hear you will be back to join us at HobbyStopWest raceway this season. I'm there every Friday night for onroad and Saturdays for oval. You can't miss me.....I'm the one with reeeeely gray hair.  See you there.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Take the BRP also !!!


Yea Dave......bring the BRP car with you :woohoo:. I'd be glad to help you get it set up. This summer I learned a lot from the BRP gang (great group of racers and friends) racing with them in the summer series. It may not be in the "BRP GARAGE" for set up, but almost the next best thing,  I hope.  
Dave B.


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*brp garage*

instead of the brp garage would that be the michigan shade tree. lol:wave:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> instead of the brp garage would that be the michigan shade tree. lol:wave:


LOL........


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi guys/gals, :wave: :wave: :wave:

Yeah, don't miss this week. It's the start of the Points races for this season.

Bring a friend or pass the word on that we'll have a great season of carpet racing here in Toledo. Friday night 18th scale on and off road racing. Every Saturday this year will be an Oval race. Sundays are Road course and we've got new classes this year. We're adding 1/16th scale Slash/Revo racing to the line up on Friday nights. On Saturdays we've added the 10th scale Sliders into the mix. And on Sundays we're bringing the Vintage Trans-am class to the table. 

Also this year we're lowering the fee's to race and practice. $12 for your first entry and $6 for additional entries and the practice fee for Wednesday nights are only $5.

As always we'll have parts from the onsite store. Pop, snacks, coffee, etc are available. AMBrc scoring, 44+ pit spaces with chairs supplied, electric supplied (bring a power strip), restrooms, ping-pong in the back room, and a fun and friendly atmosphere so that you can enjoy the racing.

Hope to see everyone there!

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Willison Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

what do you think will be the most popular class for 1/18 oval


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Last year it was Slider stock and I think it will be the same this year. But this year we've got a bunch of guys also looking at the Slider and Late Model Outlaw class.

Also this year looks like there is a surge of guys that will be racing the BRP's on the oval. Plus we've had some new guys out the last few weekends with their 18th scale and 12th scale Late Models.

I predict that we'll have a good crowd for all the Oval races.

Pat


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks just trying to figure out what i want to run ive got just bout everything cept stock slider


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Could a moderator delete the last 3 posts from gisagsac as they have nothing to do with this thread.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Done and Hankster knows. Spammer


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

be down saturday unless somthing comes up with mod slider and late


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

well work got in the way try for next sat so what classes did you hav on the 17th


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

One18th,

We ran Mini Slider Stock & Open, Mini Late Model Stock & Open, Novice (Kids) Mini Late Model, 12th Scale Late Model Stock, BRP Super Stock, and 
10th Scale Slider. It was a fun day with about 17 entries. Hope you can make it down soon.

Pat


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

not a bad start to the season thanks pat


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

be down sat 24th with slider and mini late open


----------



## Wolverine7 (Apr 10, 2008)

Stopped by today to check things out. Geez, that mall is dead. But the track looked good. I'll be there with a LM as soon as I get the funds together. I'm guessing a few weeks at most. Looking forward to racing with you all.

JAMMIN RACING #7 :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

had a great time today nice to see every body again and nice to meet all4fun your brp was hooked up looked like a fun drive


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> had a great time today nice to see every body again and nice to meet all4fun your brp was hooked up looked like a fun drive


Nice to see you again also, since the MGLC. Your slider looked pretty hooked up too!
Yeah, the BRP was a lot of fun today..........heck, it's always a lot of fun! See you at HSW next time. :thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Guys all my late model stuff is on ebay! Goin to the BRP'S!! ...... My late model works very well! Check it out on ebay if anyone needs an awesome LM! Thanks! Steve Culbert


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

SCUBA STEVE said:


> Guys all my late model stuff is on ebay! Goin to the BRP'S!! ...... My late model works very well! Check it out on ebay if anyone needs an awesome LM! Thanks! Steve Culbert


Steve.....glad to see that you are going to the BRP car. Very good choice. :thumbsup: You will be happy you did.....they are a blast. Be glad to help you out with these great little cars when ever you need it.

Dave B.


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks dave! .... Ok first question, What steering servo do you suggest?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

SCUBA STEVE said:


> Thanks dave! .... Ok first question, What steering servo do you suggest?


I always use and like JR servos over the years in all of my rides and have had zero problems. I recommend the Z-3650 and it fit's perfect in the BRP car. It's not the cheapest priced out there, but it's not the most either. Pat usually always has them in stock. They are fast and have great torque. The BRP cars like the weight of a heavier servo up front and this one fits that need very well. It's also a metal geared servo and centers very well. I also recommend to use the XRay servo saver, P/N 382500. 

Dave


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Great! Thank you!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

all4fun what tires would you reccamend to start with f&r for brp at hobbystop


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> all4fun what tires would you reccamend to start with f&r for brp at hobbystop


I would recommend blue dot fronts and blue dot rears....that's what I use and feels the best compaired to the rest I've tried. I also use Niftec tire compound.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

one18thscalerac said:


> all4fun what tires would you reccamend to start with f&r for brp at hobbystop


 Blue fronts or double orange fronts and blue rears. We have had good luck with Futaba S9650


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

be down sat with 3 open mini late models


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*friday nite*

fun nite of racing. great job pat and kathy running it shorthanded.:thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

saturday was great also had a blast in open mini late model


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> saturday was great also had a blast in open mini late model


Yes, Saturday was a fun time.....had a pretty good turnout too!! Is that BRP ready to roll yet?? Anxious to see you have a blast with that too!  :thumbsup:
Dave B.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow it was a great Friday night in Toledo. We had 30 entries and got home around 1:30am. 

Thanks to everyone who came and played with us! Well I'm off to the Gate for the big BRP race.

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

To the Gate ????? Cool see You there :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for coming out Guy's it was a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolverine7 (Apr 10, 2008)

Got a mini slider on the way, but by the sound of it, may need to get a BRP too. See you all soon.




JAMMIN :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

JamnRacing7 said:


> Got a mini slider on the way, but by the sound of it, may need to get a BRP too. See you all soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!! Will be happy to help you with any set up questions you may have on the BRP car. Learned a lot from the BRP gang this past year. You'll have a blast. 
Dave B.


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

It was great seeing all you guys at the Gate. You are now officially part of the BRP Eating and Racing Team! Looking forward to another Great Lakes race again as well,
Bob


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BobS311 said:


> It was great seeing all you guys at the Gate. You are now officially part of the BRP Eating and Racing Team! Looking forward to another Great Lakes race again as well,
> Bob


Thanks Bob........BRP Eating and Racing Team!! Kinda goes together like "apple pie and Chevrolet". Of course....NPI. The Mini Great Lakes Challenge..... I'll talk to Pat and Bud and look at the race schedule so we can set a good date. We'll probably do both OnRoad and Oval again like last year. See everyone next Saturday at Freddies.
Dave B.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

couldnt make it down this week how was the turnout saturday what classes ran


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Seemed like a pretty decent turnout. i ran the 1/10 slider and 1/18 late model classes and i think we had 6 in each of those. I think the mini sliders might have been the biggest class. Those 1/10 sliders are a ball to race!
Can't wait to get back to run again.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

It was great to see all the 1/10th slider guys attend yesterday. That class looked like a lot of fun. You can really "feel the Breeze" as you are turn marshalling them. Looking forward seeing you guys next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolverine7 (Apr 10, 2008)

Almost got the Mini Slider ready, may make it down this Saturday. Mini Latemodel just arrived. What brushless motor/speedo should I get for the Late? Been out of the scene for a while & brushless is all new to me.

Thanks, JAMMIN :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

castle and tekin make great 1/18 motors/speedos then theres the lower price stuff dynomite im using a couple of there speedos i like them smooth throttle and ive seen alot trying the hobbywing stuff it seeems alright


----------



## Wolverine7 (Apr 10, 2008)

one18thscalerac said:


> castle and tekin make great 1/18 motors/speedos then theres the lower price stuff dynomite im using a couple of there speedos i like them smooth throttle and ive seen alot trying the hobbywing stuff it seeems alright


Right on, but what do the numbers mean? 6000, 7000, 9000 kv???
& which would be best for outlaw LM.

Thanks, JAMMIN :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Trying to get a group of BRP racers to come out to Toledo for the Oval on Dec. 12th :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Trying to get a group of BRP racers to come out to Toledo for the Oval on Dec. 12th :thumbsup:


*I'M INTERESTED...JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT UP.:thumbsup:*


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Who's all comin with there Losi Mini's and 1/10 sliders this sat?
I know of 3 of that will be there for sure with our 1/10 Sliders and mini
late models.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Bud,

That would be great!!!!!!!!!!! Looking forward to it! Keep me updated. :thumbsup:

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat>> I'm working on them :thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*sat oval*

i will be there with a mini latemodel and brp. dave w.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> i will be there with a mini latemodel and brp. dave w.


Dave, My Dad and I will be there too. Hope you put that brushless system in your BRP ride.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WHAT ARE YOUR RULES FOR THE MINI LATE MODEL CLASS?*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*mini late mod*

hey dj66 you can run side dams but they cannot be taller then 3.5 inches above the deck and you can run a 2.5 inch spoiler and must run 18th scale motor you can run foam or rubber tires , hope that helps


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I believe there is a stock and open class. don't think you can run the side dam in the stock class. and I believe must be a stock motor or 4200 brushless in the stock class.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*late model class*

yes archer is right i was talking about the open class sorry , and for stock class no foam tires


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are some youtube videos of us racing our 1/10 Sliders.

Heat 1 




Heat 2 




Heat 3 




A Main


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

how was the turn out saturday how many mod mini lates? hoping to be back down for next point race


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*mini late models*

we had 1 mod and 4 stock dave w.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *WHAT ARE YOUR RULES FOR THE MINI LATE MODEL CLASS?*


*I WOULD BE RUNNING STOCK MINI LATE MODEL...WHAT TYPE OF BATTERIES ARE ALLOWED AND IS THE 4200 LEGAL? WHAT ELSE IS ALLOWED IN STOCK?
THANKS DAVE :thumbsup:*


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Dave,

Mini Late Model Classes are Stock and Open

*Mini Late Model Oval Stock *

CHASSIS: Losi Mini Late Model Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Losi Brushed Motor or 280 brushed Stock Motor
TIRES: Rubber Mini Late Model Type Tires 
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

*Mini Late Model Oval Open *

CHASSIS: Open Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Late Model Type Tires (Foam or Rubber)
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THANKS PAT...:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like We may have about 9 racers coming out this Sat. Maybe even the current 1/18th national champion


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Looks like We may have about 9 racers coming out this Sat. Maybe even the current 1/18th national champion


The more the Merrier, thats great!!! :thumbsup:
Dave B.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looking forward to racing this Saturday!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Looking forward to racing this Saturday!


Glad you're com'in out too, Micro!! Can't wait....should be a blast. We'll have to "link" up !!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville mall*

wow lots of close racing and tons of fun and nice job goes out to Pat and crew for a fun day


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great day of snowmobile I mean car racing today :thumbsup: 
Thanks all learned alot. I will have the pulg in suit for next time


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who came out today to HobbyStopWest raceway. A lot of fun, close racing and I also learned a few good things today. Thanks to Wayne and Micro for the help. Tang.....we missed you. Hope you have a lot of fun in warm, sunny Vegas. Looking forward racing with everyone next time.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun day of racing in Toledo! Top 5 cars were 4 seconds apart  It was nice to have the TQ - for at least a heat :thumbsup:.

Bud was FAST after he pulled into the Micro garage :thumbsup:

Congrats to Wayne and Dave...they were able to pry the lead out of my hands!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes !! technology


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great day of racing! Thanks to everyone for being so helpful


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I am sorry I could not race, but could someone post the main results. Inquiring minds want to know. Thanks.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys!


Hi Ron...........how's it goin'.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I am sorry I could not race, but could someone post the main results. Inquiring minds want to know. Thanks.


Don..........We missed you yesterday. Just talked to Pat at HobbyStop and said he will post the main results after racing tonight or tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

all4fun said:


> Hi Ron...........how's it goin'.


Raced yesterday for the first time in a LONG time! Ran the Recoil at Underground:thumbsup:. A little rusty, but Ok by the main. It got me fired up to go forward with the new 1/14 project! So now I have the belt drive Raptor and the 1/14 Vendetta(ish) projects running concurently.
Kris was asking about the mini GLC.. We may have a bigger contingent this year... Dates yet?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

vendetta 1/14ish? are you talking bout the detta tcor do you have somthing in the works?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Raced yesterday for the first time in a LONG time! Ran the Recoil at Underground:thumbsup:. A little rusty, but Ok by the main. It got me fired up to go forward with the new 1/14 project! So now I have the belt drive Raptor and the 1/14 Vendetta(ish) projects running concurently.
> Kris was asking about the mini GLC.. We may have a bigger contingent this year... Dates yet?


Dates ?????? After finding out that RCMadness has posted a definate OnRoad Nats date of Feb 5-7 2010 we (HobbyStopWest) would most likely have the MGLC a month later so there's a nice gap after the Nats. With that said, I believe Pat would probably have the race 4 weeks later. I have already discussed it with him and he said a firm date will be posted shortly here on Hobby Talk, RC-Tech, and 18thscaleracing. Stay tuned.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> vendetta 1/14ish? are you talking bout the detta tcor do you have somthing in the works?


Original concept was a 1/14 conversion for the Detta tc, but as I get deeper into it, I'm not shure if I will be using enough of the Detta tc parts to refer to it as a conversion! We will see..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BudBartos said:


> Great day of snowmobile I mean car racing today :thumbsup:
> Thanks all learned alot. I will have the pulg in suit for next time


 
Pat track was great racing and all the people were also great !!! We had a good time :thumbsup: Nextime I will be warmer


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

Bud i think it will be warmer allready Pat is putting up a tarp at the mall side to close in the track and help keep more of the cold air out they said it was 55* in there last sunday


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Bud,

I have to say that the crew of BRP racers that come to race with us are the BEST!!!!!!!!!! :wave:

We love to have you come over and race with us! :thumbsup: We did get a sheet of plastic up over the open cage area and on Sunday it was warmer. With all of the stores moved out of our area there's not the heat like we got last year.

Don,  Someone took my copy of the results and I'll get them on Wed. and try to get them posted on Thur. It was some good racing in all the classes!

And to everyone else I'm sorry it's taking longer to post but we're finally getting a little busy at the store. I'm hoping the business picks up and stays that way.

I'm starting to work on sponsors for this years MiniGLC. If you would like to be a sponsor please give me a call at 419-471-1108 or send me an e-mail to [email protected] THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville is open this weekend*

yes guys woodville is racing this sat and sun and it is a points race both days so bring out them new rides or old ones and lets see what ya got :wave:
and HAPPY HOLLIDAYS TO ALL


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

Merry Cristmas and Happy New Year everyone. dave w.:wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Hope everyone got what they thought they needed for the coming year.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

well another great day of racing and wow alot of guys getting faster in all classes


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

"Happy New Year" everyone. Please drive safely (off the track).
Dave Berry


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*happy new year*

*WELL PUT DAVE:wave:*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*parts*

Pat you have a pm and thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The *BRP Road - Raptor* has been unleashed - just in time for carpet racing.....


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277595


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing at woodville mall*

wow Pat racing was great and it was nice indoors with temps around 62* , i think you are starting to get a handle on the cold air situation , thanks for the improvements


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Darrell,

More improvements are in the works to help us keep *in* the heat that we are generating. But it definately is an improvement. 

We're seeing lots of new racers joining us so the crowd is growing now!

They come and check out the track and see how much fun we're having and can't wait to jump in. Even today we had 2 new guys order cars from me to get started with next week. It put a big smile on Kathy's face. I love it.

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*sat.*

fun day of racing. it was a lot warmer. good job pat, kathy and louie. dave w.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Dave B. Save Wayne and I a pit area....see you today for some road racing!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun day of racing...nice to see all my Toledo friends! The BRP RoadRaptor has now dominated Toledo


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Fun day of racing...nice to see all my Toledo friends! The BRP RoadRaptor has now dominated Toledo


Great day of racing guy's......for sure. Had a great time. Indeed, the BRP RoadRaptor is an outstanding On Road car and has excellent corner speed. It has IMO, a huge sweet spot. :thumbsup: Pat bought 2 and Rich bought 1. Can't wait for the Nat's next month.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville racing*

wow Pat another great day of points racing, it was very fast and close racing in all classes and a good turnout, plus the improvements for heat is awesome too , so guys bring them cars out and lets see what ya got .:thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Pat, Are you going to post the points?

George


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*points*

George you half to wait just like the rest of us lol:thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Well it would be nice to know just how many people I need to take out to gain the lead.  LOL


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*points*



ArcherX said:


> Well it would be nice to know just how many people I need to take out to gain the lead.  LOL


hey easy there *KILLER* :freak:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

George,

If you want the lead you're going to have to take out everybody! ROFLMAO!

Well looking at the points you have some. Some other people have less and some have more, so you're somewhere in the middle.

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*points*

:tongueat did you get your package in the mail , and thanks for fixing that glitch i had in the heat race, :thumbsup: man you made it look good between me and Chuck


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Pat, what ever Darrell sent you in the package, let me know and I'll double it!:thumbsup: LOL


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what*

it really was nothing George , no really that was suppose to be a pm to Pat , my mistake


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

you guys are terrible trying to bribe pat. lol. all i want to say is it is great racing with everybody there. i think eveybody is having fun and thats whats its all about.see you next saturday, dont think i can make it for practice this sat.


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Sprintcarfan, Who asked you?!! LOL!! JJ No, it really has been a blast racing those big sprinters with a bunch on the track. Sure looks like everyone has picked up the pace since we started. Seemed like we were all on the same straight a lot.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*



sprintcarfan said:


> you guys are terrible trying to bribe pat. lol. all i want to say is it is great racing with everybody there. i think eveybody is having fun and thats whats its all about.see you next saturday, dont think i can make it for practice this sat.


who says that we are trying to bribe him :tongue:*LOL* sorry Pat not trying to get anything started  and yes it is fun as h#&& when we are all driveing our cars and not bashing , it would be great for someone to get pics when we all get rolling


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey darell chuck here its a blast when we all are driving the way that we know we can. as soon as i can figure out how to i video taped us a couple of weeks ago ile put it on you tube.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*



sprintcarfan said:


> hey darell chuck here its a blast when we all are driving the way that we know we can. as soon as i can figure out how to i video taped us a couple of weeks ago ile put it on you tube.


hey whats up cheater Chuck lol :wave: just messing around man that would be great , i know George said he was going to put the last race up to , And yes when we all drive like racers it is sweet .


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

if you go out to youtube, I have a bunch of races posted, including lastweeks race. just search on hobby stop west.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

wow that was great George thanks


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*friday nite*

fun nite of racing. temperature was pretty good. good turnout, thanks pat &kathy. dave w.:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> fun nite of racing. temperature was pretty good. good turnout, thanks pat &kathy. dave w.:thumbsup:


Yes, I 2nd that.......good to get in some more practice before the Nat's. Looking forward to the road trip to Enfield CT and facing at there new facility. See everyone at HobbyStopWest Feb. 12th.


----------



## SCUBA STEVE (Jan 20, 2005)

Sell'n a brand new built never run brp car....... if anyones look"n.....new kit with box and unpainted cot....... 85 bux!


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I've got a 1/18 mini late model and might be able to make the trip to your track. I used to race a about 8 years ago and made my way down there every once in awhile. What is a good set up on these cars?


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow another fun race day*

man the racing was fast and close all day and i think im going to protest the 10th scale slider a main , chucks car was tooooooooooooo fast i could not catch up to him , but well anyway nice job chuck you drove a good race i think i need to give some more money to Pat .:thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah I heard Chuck was running alcohol in his slider, Or maybe it was he was
drinking alcohol while driving his slider! Anyways, I'd like to protest too! :wave:
Congrats Chuck "The Bud Man" Wood. Just wait til George "The GOAT" Flores
returns! And just incase you don't know what The GOAT stands for, Greatest Of All Times! LOL!!!!


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks guys i had a blast that was a lot of fun. i think you were sandbaggin a little darrell lol just kidding . hey goat you might be that on the farm.but you wont be on the farm next saturday. lol


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

sprintcarfan, 
Nice Losi avatar! I know you want to be just like the GOAT! copycat! No worries here, according to the bylaw #OU812 of rc racing, you are under investigation for actions detrimental to rc racing. You probably should just retire while your car is still in one piece! LOL!!! see ya in 2 weeks!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

wait a minute there is only one GOAT and that is the great RICKY C and by the way how did he finish in his ARCA ride , wish that you could have been there Geroge and Jerry it just was not the same without you guys


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

He finished 7th banging wheels with Danica Patrick who finished sixth. Wish we coulda made it too, I know you guys were on a level 2
but we were on DEFCON 1! It was bad. LOL


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

i think you guys need a *BIGGER SNOW BLOWER LOL*


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

i need help with my brp lto lookin to run pan open at the glc it loops out evel bad im not sure what tires are on it im ordering some blue rear and front the r front spring is silver not sure what rate and the l front is black not sure what rate lol where should i start with front springs and tweak also i think it has a scalpel spur what do i need to get back to the orig brp spur ive got a 4200 and 7.4 lipo at the moment thanks


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> i need help with my brp lto lookin to run pan open at the glc it loops out evel bad im not sure what tires are on it im ordering some blue rear and front the r front spring is silver not sure what rate and the l front is black not sure what rate lol where should i start with front springs and tweak also i think it has a scalpel spur what do i need to get back to the orig brp spur ive got a 4200 and 7.4 lipo at the moment thanks


*LOOK UP THE POST..TRACK TIPS FROM TANG..ON HERE FOR BRP SET-UP HELP AND IF THAT DOESN'T HELP YOU CAN CALL BUD AND HE WILL GET YOU GOING IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION...*http://brpracing.com/


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

one18thscalerac said:


> i need help with my brp lto lookin to run pan open at the glc it loops out evel bad im not sure what tires are on it im ordering some blue rear and front the r front spring is silver not sure what rate and the l front is black not sure what rate lol where should i start with front springs and tweak also i think it has a scalpel spur what do i need to get back to the orig brp spur ive got a 4200 and 7.4 lipo at the moment thanks


Sounds all wacked out. I will send some new springs with Your tires. First thing 2c lipo is too fast but if You have to have it You will have to add weight to match a 4 cell 2/3A pack. I have lead under the lipo pack. If You don't there is no way it will work. Set tweek neutral or same weight on both fronts to start.

We can get You dialed in pretty fast if You make it to the GLC !!!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thats all i hav is lipo lol i'll be ordering tires this weekend should have some 4cells in time for the glc ive been going thru the threads and taking notes


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

remind Me on the springs.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

ok i will thanks bud and everybody


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hey Pat*

Pat what about them points it is that time of year again , just wanting to know how many points i need to catch chuck ....


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Ummm... didn't we just go over this a few weeks ago? I believe the check cleared and my name is being engraved on the trophy as we speak! LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

gana hav to put brp can on hold again my job cut back days again


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*



ArcherX said:


> Ummm... didn't we just go over this a few weeks ago? I believe the check cleared and my name is being engraved on the trophy as we speak! LOL:thumbsup:


*stop the presses chuck said he just sent a package to pat , so what gives pat ,who sent you the most money , oooooppppssssss i mean a,a,a,a the best package. well i hope some guys can get there driveways clear to get out this weekend lol:wave: *


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey hey hey, it took me awhile but I got my driveway clear. I know you guys were only on a level 2 but we were on DEFCON 1!! It was deep!!!
now i just need to find a baby sitter for this sat!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

:dude:Well Chuck's friend Jackson is in the lead right now. :dude:Or is it Darrell's friend Franklin. Or I did have a visit from about 10 of George's friends so, I can't remember. You guys do know that I'm really bad at counting so it could be anybody. LOL :wave:

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

well George i hope you and Jerry can make it out this weekend and thanks for the update Pat did you get the new package i sent you !!!!!!!LoL:thumbsup: oooppsss forgot George go over and help Jerry get his driveway cleaned out so he can make it !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LoL


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

i just recently bought a snow machine and uguys might have about 5ft. of new snow coming your way fri. night. at least thats what the weather channel said. i would help you guys dig out but my new snowblower dont work on the weekends. sorry lol


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*what 5' of snow*



sprintcarfan said:


> i just recently bought a snow machine and uguys might have about 5ft. of new snow coming your way fri. night. at least thats what the weather channel said. i would help you guys dig out but my new snowblower dont work on the weekends. sorry lol


 man chuck if we all get hit with that kind of snow none of us will be racing lol and here i thought you was going to go help them get out wow !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

He is scared of my new car. The thing is a rocket ship. earlier I told him that I didn't know if I could make it Sat. cause I need to find a sitter and he told me that he heard on the news that the gburg baby sitting assoc. were going on strike, so yeah, he is shaking in his boots.


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

the only thing that will be shaking is georges hand shaking mine after i woop him on sat.


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

if I doesn't look good for me, my focus will turn to see how many times I can send the bud car out of the ball park. :wave:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

darrell im glad your not like george .you come to race and all george is thinking about is playing demo derby.maybe he is the goat of that.lol. hey how do you get those faces and hand things.


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

wow sounds like they are all out for you chuck


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree, fun racing with darrell, I'm only after the Bud car and no one else.
I'm tired of your car failing post race inspection and yet you still come back with same car. LOL!!!


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

darrell i need to make a tag buddy .george is all over me.I think its time we take down the gburg mafia for good. now whos shakin orange crush.


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

The Mafia never backs down, we will get you on or off the track! Don't turn your back or you just might find your tools glued to the table! :dude:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

I think i will withdraw my last comment.lol


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I love it when a plan comes together.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

*wow guys im out you 2 are going over board , ( watch your back and all ) dang this crap is getting serious :thumbsup:* but i do want to tell you guys i did get a new motor and holly crap batman all i can say is watch out chuck could be some smooth sailing for me with the 2 of you going at it :wave: and chuck the faces and all are on your right all you need to do is click on them :devil::woohoo::woohoo::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville mall*

hey chuck did you get that car fixed , and man george had his car going pretty good he was way out front in the second qual !!! i was driveing my a$$ off to try and catch him, and same for ted in the main i could not catch him and jerry had a good run in the main too wow if everyones cars were this good at the beginning of the year look out who only knows what would happen really looking forward to next year now and i hear there are a few more guys going to get a car 
wow pat still no points


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think chuck will be able to respond, I think he got his internet shutoff because he couldn't afford the bill after buying so many slider parts from pat Sat! LOL He did txt me and say he owns 51% of losi now by all the purchases he made. Great time on Sat. The racing was AWESOME!!


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey darrell havent looked over the car yet . but i will get going again. man i had a rough day but it still was a blast.i agree the sno-bros did run very well darrell.i think everybody is getting the hang of cars know.oh buy the way george when i bought the majority of losi i took out some extra$$ so i could pay my bill. lol. dont worry about the sno-bros darrell now that i own majority i wont sell them any parts after they have a melt down next time we race.lol.


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I have enough extra parts to last me into next year. No worries here, but when or if I do need them I will just steal them from you! cause that's how the mafia rolls!:dude: Didn't it sound like a sonic boom when I put you in the wall chuck? Crunch!!! LOL!!! JK! till next time!


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

:freak:man you hit that on the head george. lol at least i know you keep your word. lol


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

 so chuck does that mean i can get my parts at a discount and you will charge the mafia boys xtra LOL and i just picked up a second car so im going to try some different things from what im doing on my other car :freak:and maybe i can find some things that work even better then what i have now , and wow a 10.5 is way to much i was haveing a hard time keeping the front end on the ground comeing out of the corners and chuck what motor is that you are running that thing is fast :dude:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

yes it does.ya that thing was flyin i was wondering what you had in that thing.tamiya rz


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

yep im going to get the same motor you have chuck so dont leave your car unattended because you never know and for some reason if your motor comes up missing and i have one just like it , itssssss not yours lol


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

darrell ,i thought you were my buddy. lol.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

:thumbsup: as the mafia would agree its on its time to mae our move , ive got another package ready to ship to Pat as we speak lol


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like you guys were having a blast out there Saturday. I'd like to join in on the fun and maybe pick up a Losi Sprinter from Pat for next year. The way the popularity is growing with this class, it looks like there could be two heats of racing!! :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey darrell , that stalker latemodel body is sweet isn't it. if i read that right that fits a slash right.if it does i'll get one for my slash.maybe a class for next year lol.


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey dave it would be a previlage to be on the track the same time you are.it would be like i was going to school all over again.this time i would have to pay attention, because if i didnt i would be left in the dust.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Chuck's Motor builder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey Chuck,

Don't let them guys in on the secret of the motor. He gave it to me and I broke it in in a glass of beer. The secret is which brand of beer, and I'm not telling.

Pat


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

i knew i could count on you pat.your package should be there tomorow.thanks again pat lol


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

:jest:darrell i think we scared the mouth of the sno-bros ,you see he's not here talking smack is he


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

yep chuck that body is sweeeet and that would be great to see dave and a few others get a car and join in and pat you said i would have one of those cheater motors for the next race so what is it , and yep the mafia bro's are a little silent right now for some reason lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

The calm before the storm boys!!, the calm before the storm!!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

wow Chuck it speaks i mean hi George !!!!!!!!!!!!! storm you mean you guys will be snowed innnnnnnn again lol:wave:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

:jest:good one darrell ,i hope he remembers to get gas before the storm,i would hate for him to have to hand shovel.but then then again maybe he* wont so he can use that as a exuse for not coming. we really know why he wouldnt be there(he'sscared).:woohoo:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey did you guys know that rich beat dave.b last friday at the mall:thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave,

If you would like to hire the gburg mafia to take out chuck just let me know.
First time take outs are free of charge.

George Flores
CEO
Gburg Mafia


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

man darrell i thought mafia guys got up before noon,lol i guess i should take it easy on him he did shovel snow a couple weeks ago he's probaly still a little sore:jest:the mafia just aint what it used to be


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

chuck im not sure what to think about them mafia boys , and the way they tell it they had enough snow to make there own moutain LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

You two couldn't handle the outback of gibsonburg, Oh. We always get more snow, rain and wind because of the El nino effect. Not to mention all the gang activity that we have to control and stay on top of. It's hard life being Gangsta!:dude:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sprintcarfan said:


> hey did you guys know that rich beat dave.b last friday at the mall:thumbsup:


Yeah......I believe *EVERYBODY* in Toledo, or should I say, the State of Ohio knows about it by now!! *LOL!! * He was quite excided about it. He couldn't stop talking about it all night!! I wonder if he got any sleep that night!! Good job Rich!! :thumbsup: 
Dave


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville racing*

hey George that is toooooooo funny and crap i will never visit that area just way to much *GANG *activeity for me LOL


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

ArcherX said:


> Dave,
> 
> If you would like to hire the gburg mafia to take out chuck just let me know.
> First time take outs are free of charge.
> ...


GEEEEEEEEEEEZ......I haven't even got the Losi Sprinter yet and already someone wants me to hire the *" "* to take Chuck out. And if that wasn't enough, they tell me the first time take outs are free of charge? Oh boy, what am I getting myself into???? Don't worry Chuck, that's not my style. I'm not going to hire anyone to do that to you or anyone else. Becides, if I was going to do that to anyone, "unintentionally of course " it would be more fun doing it myself!!! *JUST KIDDING!!* LOL!!
Dave


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

ok that does it there is way to much talk of takeing people out ,.,.,.,.,.,.,. 
*all my stuff is for sale LOL*


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> ok that does it there is way to much talk of takeing people out ,.,.,.,.,.,.,.
> *all my stuff is for sale LOL*


Hey Darrell.... how much are you selling your stuff for? I may be interested. LOL!!

Dave


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

darrell you dont have to sell your stuff ,i got your back.these guys cant handle a little bit of snow let alone handle the wind storm we would give em when we blow buy them:jest:hey dave im glad you dont associate with people like that.and buy the way rich is still smiling ,i seen him at the hobbystop,he is the one that told me.lol.:wave:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Dave is 100% right about it being fun doing the deed yourself, we enjoy it so much that is why we offer the first one for free. And after talking with Jerry, he said we are having a special that will run to the end of the season. Anyone who takes out chuck will get a free "mafia" sticker! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

wow chuck that is great you have my back but im thinking i need to stay away from you because it sounds like tome that you are the one they are after , and man im so looking forward to next year when dave and a few others join the class it is going to be a blast , and not to mention alot of fast cars to (boot) lol so george does that mean i can get one of those mafia stickers toooooo lol


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

You bet buddy! one free sticker with each take out of chuck. who knows, maybe there will be a prize for the person with most stickers and the end of the year! LMAO!!! yeah I agree, can't wait to have more cars next year! Maybe we can have a 1/10 slider nationals!  OOOOOOOH and we can call it the Chuck Wood Memorial! LMAO!!! Sometimes I make myself laugh!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

lmao now i have something to look forward to sorry chuck i alllllways wanted a mafia sticker and now that i can get a prize for getting 1,2,3,or more *SWEET * and yes george that wuold be great to have a big race for the sliders , well we will half to let the little slider and late models to race toooo well ya know it doesnt matter what car ya have bring it and we all can have fun like it should be


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay you guys are tempting me to get in on this! Pat with a Sprinter and I'll be taking everyone out. That way I'll stay in business another 50 years!

:dude:The Hobby Stop Mafia is in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I know the *BEER* speed secrets!

ROFLMAO at you kids with your toy cars!

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow*

Holly crap now we have the HOBBY STOP WEST MAFIA IN DA HOUSE and Pat with a slider we will be in trouble Chuck where you at dude . are you skeerred


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Uh OH mafia wars! LOL!! this is some funny stuff!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

rcwebs said:


> Okay you guys are tempting me to get in on this! Pat with a Sprinter and I'll be taking everyone out. That way I'll stay in business another 50 years!
> 
> :dude:The Hobby Stop Mafia is in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


This is all too funny!! What a great hobby we all have to share amungst us kids!!
Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*war's*

im wondering now who is part of the Hobby Stop West Mafia we all know Pat is one but seams like to me Chuck has gotten skkkkeerrrrred and will maybe not come out and play


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I think chuck is in his basement drinking BUD and tweaking his cars to fail post race inspection! That's why he's not on. Oh yeah and he's probably skeeerd too!


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hi my name is clyde and i just moved into the area and i was wanting to race my 1/10scale slider. do you guys know were i can race.and who is that chuck guy i feel sorry for him. you guys shouldnt pick on him .


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

:freak:sorry about that guys i was on a field trip.lol.now im ready lets go


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

this stuff is crazy im lmao and just think saturday will be a good practice day . and im wondering guys who would want to pitch in and get a car for who ever breaks while racing dureing a points race, so they can still race that day pretty much it will be a car to rent , so we dont have the chuck luck going on . what you guys think , or would you be willing to pitch in on a car to rent to people that think they want to race with us , and we can put what ever money we get towards our own big event at woodville . oh and glad to see chuck came out of his man cave to join us lol


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow*

dang dudes i didnt mean to kill the chat that we had going on


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

wheres them points Pat, LOL and George are you and Jerry going to race this weekend i know Chucky is he had his little sprint working pretty good with that 4200 in it


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

chuck was picking up cheater parts from pat tonite. the y got real quite and hid things when i came in! so something must be up. dave w.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

thanks Dave for the inside info reminde me to have a package for ya between you and Pat ive got all the info and oopppps i forgot do you have the spy shots on that LOL


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> chuck was picking up cheater parts from pat tonite. the y got real quite and hid things when i came in! so something must be up. dave w.





2056dennis said:


> thanks Dave for the inside info reminde me to have a package for ya between you and Pat ive got all the info and oopppps i forgot do you have the spy shots on that LOL


You guy's crack me up!!!! LOL :freak::lol:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it, my esc went out in my late model. Not sure what Jerry is doing yet.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

George what esc are you useing


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I was just using the stock one.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

George i have a stock one you can use all it needs is a deans plug put on it


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

ok please bring it, If I don't get a good one off ebay, I will use that one. Thanks!


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

just make sure to bring my mafia sticker LOL not sure but i think Chuck is putting all his cheater parts on his car tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh I would almost guarentee that's what he is doing! LOL


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

what motor are you going to use do you have a good 15turn or something


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*points race this weekend*

yep its a points race this weekend guys and that reminds me where is the points Pat LOL and my mafia sticker ( sorry Chuck i had to go over to the dark side )LMAO


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

hey chuck i left you a package at the track! TOP SECRET ; dave w.


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

got it dave thanks buddy, with that package sara got 2nd today.:wave:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sprintcarfan said:


> got it dave thanks buddy, with that package sara got 2nd today.:wave:


Yeah.....Sara was awesome today. Good job Sara!!! She put some pretty good moves on the competition today. She has showed some very improved driving skills today and seems to be getting better and better every time she races. Oh, by the way.....her Dad is a pretty good mechanic too!! *YOU GO GIRL!!* :thumbsup:
Dave Berry


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

thats my girl ,she's always going lol.by the way sara says thank you:tongue:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

and DAD had a pretty good run today also he is getting harder to beat or i mean catch now LOL:thumbsup:nice job to both Sarah and cheater i mean Chuck :wave: 
where the heck are them points things could be getting pretty tight around here


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

i might have to send a package to pat so he can loosin the points a little bit:jest:thanks darrell that was alot of fun.its so fun racing with all you guys,every body gets along and that makes it fun:freak:me and the mafia was going at it pretty hard a couple times.it was funny when us three went in turn 3 we were 3abreast and we all rolled over nobody lifted it was a blast:woohoo:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

yep chuck we half to remember our mafai membership can be revoked at any time LOL:dude:but i still say they need to change my aka nick name to da man LMAO man its great i really hate to see this season end


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

i know i feel the same way, what a good thing to soak wheel bearings in.saras latemodel ones need to be cleaned.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*HEY CHUCK...I WAS AT THE GLC RACE,I WAS RACING LATE MODEL AND BRP...MY NAME IS DAVE AND I WAS PITTED ONE PIT FROM DARRELL.

I USE LIGHTER FLUID AND I BOUGHT A FISH TANK AIR PUMP AND MOUNTED A SMALL CONTAINER ON IT AND ITS LIKE A SONIC CLEANER. YOU CAN GET THE PUMP PRETTY CHEAP...
http://www.petco.com/product/109838/PETCO-Air-Pump.aspx
THE LIGHTER FLUID ALSO LUBES THE BEARINGS.
HOPE THIS HELPS....
ALSO I STILL WANT TO EARN A MAFIA STICKER SOMEDAY..:devil:*


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks dave for the info i'll go to the store and get some fluid. thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

hey Chuck , Dave has a good idea there, take your bearings and drop them in the container with the fish pump and the fluid in it and presto they will be clean , the only thing i would do after that i would blow the bearings out with air and let them dry and then use your bearing oil and put in 2 drops and just put in some drops every so often ( 2-3 runs ) and you should be good for a while


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

thanksi need all the help i can get.hey darrell i think after all the heat the mafia put on me sat, i wonder if that was there way of welcoming me to the family.lol


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

not sure if that was the welcome to mafia reception or if it was get out da way man reception LOL


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

:jest:i agree darrell, it could of meant anything with that bunch.lmao.


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey dave you might get your chance.lol.the mafia,me and sara,might come up on sunday to race the tri-oval.hopefullywe all get over there to race.still working on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sprintcarfan said:


> hey dave you might get your chance.lol.the mafia,me and sara,might come up on sunday to race the tri-oval.hopefullywe all get over there to race.still working on it.:thumbsup:


*HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT...LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE ALOT OF FUN.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

cheater i mean chuck you have a personal message :thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Great tips here, but Chuck, I have a better solution for you. after you clean your bearings drop them in peanut butter, the peanut oil really works wonders. you don't have to clean them after you dip them either, just make sure you get it all inside the bearings then pop them in your car and presto your ready to go straight to the back.. I mean front! Don't tell anyone else about this...Ancient Mafia Secret!


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*bearings*

chuck would spend race day licking the bearings in his car instead of racing


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*MAN CHUCK...CAN YOU JUST FEEL THE LOVE? :lol::lol:*


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

sorry george but i dont now if i can use this secret,it doesnt seem to work for you guys.:w:woohooohoo:hey dave if they said something about grape jelly you might be right:wave:.dj i agree i think thats what they call tough love:lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Quick reminder - if you are interested in going to the Mini Tri-Oval Challenge, please pre-register today! You do not need to prepay! Our goal is to get all the info in the computer, so come race day - we can RACE! Plus pre-registering will help us understand how much food to have, and how many heats we will need to run. A few of the Toledo crew have already signed up! Check out the HobbyTalk thread for details:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=283722

or visit the web site:
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/ohio-tri-oval-challenge-2010

we have lots of cool race prizes from our sponsors!!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sprintcarfan said:


> hey dave you might get your chance.lol.the mafia,me and sara,might come up on sunday to race the tri-oval.hopefullywe all get over there to race.still working on it.:thumbsup:


Hey Chuck......that would be great if you guys and Sara could make the Oval race at the Gate. It looks like this will be a very good turnout of racers.  Judging by the increasing number of Sponsors supporting this race, there should be some nice goodies for all the racers. If you guys are going to make it, they ask that you pre-register by going to post #68 under the "Ohio Tri-Oval Challenge" thread. Micro wants to get everyone in the computer so they're not rushed. Also so you can get a good pit space due to the number of entries they're expecting. They also ask to be prepaired to pay cash at the track for your entries, as they aren't equipped to take credit cards. Hope to see you all there. By the way, my Son and I will be at Toledo this Saturday practicing so we can get his new LTO BRP ride (building it this week) ready to rock and roll at the gate. :thumbsup:

Dave Berry

Also.....check out Micro's post right above this one too!!!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Spring Trophy Races Announced!*

Here you are guys/gals! See you there!



Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool glad to see the 1/18th is in April.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WILL IT BE THE SAME CLASSES AS THE GLMC...FOR 1/18TH OVAL???
*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

DJ im pretty sure it would be because that is what we run , but im sure Pat will tell us for sure


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THANKS DARRELL...JUST ONE MORE QUESTION...ON THE FLYER IT SAYS..APRIL 2nd IS 1/18TH SCALE...IS THAT OVAL OR ROAD RACING??
AND ON APRIL 3rd...ITS OVAL RACING...IS THAT FOR ALL SCALES??
JUST WANT TO BE SURE I'M THERE ON THE RIGHT DAY.:thumbsup:*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

yes i believe that friday is for road coarse racing in the 18th scale and sat we will have all the classes we run on sat which will be the big sliders as well as the 12th scale late models and so forth ( losi late and sprints and i think )


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU...:thumbsup:
SEE YOU ON THE 3rd.:wave:*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

sounds good Dave will see ya then , and im not going to be able to make the tri oval race


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don't forget the Tri-Oval Race this coming weekend!!! Check out the Tri-Oval thread to see pictures of the track lay out....


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Just to clear up any questions about the HobbyStopWest Trophy race .......

Sunday, March 28th will be Roadcourse only for: 
10th Rubber Sedan 13.5
10th World GT 13.5
10th VTA

Friday, April 2nd will be Roadcourse only for:
18th Micro Touring Brushless Stock
18th Pan Car Stock
18th Pan Car Brushless Stock
18th 4WD Rally/Recoil Stock
18th 4WD Offroad Truck/Buggy Stock
Slash/Revo Stock

Saturday, April 3rd will be Oval for:
18th Pan Car Stock
18th Pan Car Brushless Stock
18th Mini Latemodel Stock
18th Mini Slider Stock
10th Slider Stock

Sunday, April 4th.....closed for Easter. 

If there are any questions about the above classes, please call Pat at 419-471-1108 at the Store.

Dave Berry


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville racing*

what no points yet  wow still no points the season is over with only 2 points races left whats up Pat


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*hellow Pat*

Hellow Pat you out there


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

man there was some great racing today and was it fun , not to mention it was some close racing tooooooo, a, chuck


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Any pictures from the MGLC??


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

well i forgot to mention that Pat put it on those guys with his new brp lto car , and was he on rails , heck he was fighting back the smiles all day with that car :wave:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

2056dennis said:


> well i forgot to mention that Pat put it on those guys with his new brp lto car , and was he on rails , heck he was fighting back the smiles all day with that car :wave:


Man my jaws are sore from all the smiling I did on Saturday! :hat:

I have to thank my Crew Chief and mechanic, Dave Berry. Damn can he build a nice ride for me to race! Thanks and look out for next week. I'll be ready for the win!

Pat


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

allright points oooppppssss i mean no points :freak:   just talked to Pat and he said doors will open at 9:00 saturday


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:hey darrell george found this cool device.hes putting this in car camera in my budweiser slider so that when we are racing sat,i can race by using my laptop to controll the car. man i cant wait till sat now.im comin after you darrell all the way from south carolina.:jest:


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*in car camera*

is'nt it going to be hard to marshal the next heat chuck? did that camera come in one of your packages? dave w.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Protest We Will Half To Get That Car Checked


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey dave you always got to find a way to ruin my thoughts.lol. darrell didnt even think of that way to go dave:tongue:now i know my car wont pass tech.lol. by the way the mafia man might be coming to my house to pick up a package for the race on sat. all i can say is it might have budweiser in it:dude:have fun guys on sat . i wish i could be there


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

well Chuck ill tell you what your car WILL NOT BE LEGAL IF I HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY ABOUT IT AND YOU MAY HALF TO GIVE UP ALL POINTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL but really you and your family have a safe trip and a HAPPY EASTER :wave:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks darrell you have a good easter too.and good luck sat.cheater:thumbsup:


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

Wait just a minute who has had the fastest car on the track for the last part of the season and who has gotten the special motor from none other then the track owner ok so who is the cheater LOL


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

where the heck is the mafia gang are they grounded off the computor or what , they must have something cookin they are not saying a thing on here :dude:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

got a new set of good years to bolt on every time I hit the track on sat. will have a couple back up cars also. all I gotta do now is drop off my "package" to pat.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

DANG all ya half to do is ask and THEY IN DA HOUSE run for cover noone is safe LMAO


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*Ha*



ArcherX said:


> got a new set of good years to bolt on every time I hit the track
> 
> thats ok i know the good years will not keep up with the Hoosier's LOL


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Hoosiers are illeagal now, goodyear is the tire now required in all major sprintcar sanctioning bodies, and HobbyStopWest is a Major sanctioning body! so looks like you and chuck will have your points pulled in violation of this rule.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

ArcherX said:


> Hoosiers are illeagal now, will have your points pulled in violation
> 
> *WHAT I DONT THINK SO , I WILL NEED TO SEND ANOTHER PACKAGE TO PAT * good years are trying to scam Pat and the rest of the racing sean :tongue:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*GREAT TIME TODAY...CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS...BIG FUN WAS HAD BY ALL.:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:*


----------



## rgmon (Sep 27, 2001)

*Spring Trophy Race*

It was a great day of racing. Have a few of the pictures Brendan took, see if they will attach.
Dick Monahan


----------



## rgmon (Sep 27, 2001)

The Great Novice Class, and a high level meeting


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*wow*

high level meeting !!!!!!!!!!!!! what , well great picks and where is your pic champ


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

Well first i would like to thank Pat & Cathy for a great indoor season and a special thanks to Joe & Cody / Lon & Noa & Lon the third / and to Jerry for all they did to make a new race's dream come true , and to Gene & David for all they did to help Pat out and to Brian for his help with the pc , could of used you today but hey all is good and last but not least to all that competed this season is *was great and cant wait till next year *.......
Darrell THANK YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wave:
THE CHAMP HAS LEFT THE BUILDING !!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## rgmon (Sep 27, 2001)

Some of the Winners


----------



## rgmon (Sep 27, 2001)

Rest of Winners:wave:


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

great two days of racing to cap off a great indoor season. many thanks to pat and cathy for a great track to run on. thanks to all who competed. dave w.:wave:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't believe how fast this Winter Season went by.....no pun intended.  A lot of fun was had by all of us. We had a lot of people improve this year from last year in both Oval and OnRoad classes. I want to give a HUGE Thank You to Pat and Cathy for all the hard work and all the late Friday race nights they put in. :thumbsup: l feel very fortunate that Pat and Cathy has provided such a great racing facility for all of us to enjoy this hobby at. Congrad's to all the winners! Don't forget that Pat will continue to have more racing and practice this summer for everyone to enjoy. Happy Easter to everyone.
Dave Berry


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Can we get a run down of the points in all the classes, I'd like to see where I finished in the points.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*points*



ArcherX said:


> Can we get a run down of the points in all the classes, I'd like to see where I finished in the points.


 no you can not get a run down on the points its over you will half to wait until next year LOL MAN IT WAS A GREAT INDOOR SEASON , i can not wait till next year :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> no you can not get a run down on the points its over you will half to wait until next year LOL MAN IT WAS A GREAT INDOOR SEASON , i can not wait till next year :thumbsup:


Darryl, it *WAS* a great indoor season and I'm also looking forward to next season.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

the way it sounds if everyone gets the new cars for next season, then it should really be a blast not to mention some nice size classes , which should make for some great racing again , and yes im going to make a trip over to Dave's garage i here he builds a mean brp race car !!!!!!!! what you think Pat !!!!!!:wave:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

iam glad my spring dart league is here i should win it because i have all those pics of you darrell to practice throwing at.just kiddin,:freak:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

glad to see you guys had a good time. wish i couldve been there.darrell you this sat to race hope to see you sat.:wave:by the way im no good at darts so youre pretty picture is safe lol


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

by the way im no good at darts so youre pretty picture is safe lol[/QUOTE]

Now.......that was funny!!! LOL :lol::lol::wave:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*ARE YOU GUYS RACING THIS WEEKEND???
PLEASE LET ME KNOW.:thumbsup:*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*woodville*

Dave (dj66) im not sure about racing but i know there will be some people there playing and i believe that Pat wants to run every other weekend but we will let Pat say whats up ther . 
And gee thanks Chuck im happy my picture is safe but really if you throw darts the way you drive that sprint car my pick was safe to begin with LMAO!!!!!!!!
And dave b are you going to be at woodville this weekend ?????????


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THANKS..LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU ARE RACING AND I'LL TRY AND BE THERE...:thumbsup:

DID YOU SEE THE SUMMER RACES THAT WILL BE AT THE GATE ARE GOING TO RUN THE BIG SLIDERS...IT WAS A BLAST LAST TIME WITH THE MINIs HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE THIS RACE.*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

hey Dave im not sure how the summer deal will go but i do want to make some of the gate races, i do have a brp to run ,well once i get it finished and is the gate going to run the 10th scale sliders . and yes i will keep you up on the racing up here .


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> Dave (dj66) im not sure about racing but i know there will be some people there playing and i believe that Pat wants to run every other weekend but we will let Pat say whats up ther .
> And gee thanks Chuck im happy my picture is safe but really if you throw darts the way you drive that sprint car my pick was safe to begin with LMAO!!!!!!!!
> And dave b are you going to be at woodville this weekend ?????????


2056dennis... I will be at woodville this weekend (saturday) for sure if you are ready for some help on your LTO BRP. :thumbsup: Check your PM.
Dave Berry


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> hey Dave im not sure how the summer deal will go but i do want to make some of the gate races, i do have a brp to run ,well once i get it finished and is the gate going to run the 10th scale sliders . and yes i will keep you up on the racing up here .


2056dennis.....I talked to Wayne yesterday and yes, it is confirmed.....there is a 1/10th scale Slider class at the Gate for the July race. Myself and Dave Willey for sure, and possibly my Son Brian will also be at the July race, maybe ever Rich Mickle. I should have my new 1/10th scale Slider ready to go too, for the July race. 

DJ66.......I will bring your "trophy race" award with me to give you when I attend the 1st Summer Series race at Freddies on the 23rd.


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

hey darrell i think we should tech daves car just like nascar does,he has to leave it at the track overnight if you know what i meani think me sara and the mafia are going to gate in june to run the big sliders you got to go man it was a blast when me and sara went last month.i dont know how long we'll stay but me and sara are going to practice sat. hope to see you guys sat.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sprintcarfan said:


> hey darrell i think we should tech daves car just like nascar does,he has to leave it at the track overnight if you know what i meani think me sara and the mafia are going to gate in june to run the big sliders you got to go man it was a blast when me and sara went last month.i dont know how long we'll stay but me and sara are going to practice sat. hope to see you guys sat.


OH....I get it!!! He said ......"leave it at the track overnight" LOL.  Hi Chuck. How's the outdoor summer things going? I should be getting my 1/10th slider ride shortly!! Planning to race it at the Gate in july..."the BIG race". So I will be practicing at HSW periodically on saturdays. Should be getting started painting Sara's LM body soon too. I also will be at the track saturday helping Darryl with his new LTO BRP ride. :thumbsup: See you Saturday.


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

lol just messin with you dave.going ok glad to back . are they going to race the 1/10thsliders at the june race?i think if they are the mafia and me will go that would be a blast.see ya sat.thanks for painting saras lmbody.:wave:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*YES THE 10TH SLIDERS WILL RACE AT THE GATE...WILL YOU GUYS RACE THE MINI SLIDERS ALSO??? NO MORE BURNT MOTORS WITH THE 4200s.:thumbsup:
I PUT MINE BACK TOGETHER AND WANT A CHANCE TO TAKE CHUCK OUT AND GET A MAFIA STICKER.:wave:*


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks dj i thought you were on my side,all this time i thought you were a nice guyjust kiddin bud yes i will probably run both sprinters.cant wait. im working on the mafia to come also.


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*mafia sticker*

hey chuck maybe we need to start a west toledo mafia and take away some of these "package's"!:thumbsup: dave w.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sprintcarfan said:


> lol just messin with you dave.going ok glad to back . are they going to race the 1/10thsliders at the june race?i think if they are the mafia and me will go that would be a blast.see ya sat.thanks for painting saras lmbody.:wave:


Hi Chuch....yes, the 1/10th sliders will be able to run at the May, June and July races. As long as there are enough to race. It will be called the "Outlaw Class" Be sure to check the "Summer racing at the Gate" thread. The 1st post explains all the rules. It should be a blast. :thumbsup:


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

i like that idea mudguppy. it cant be that hard to take them over, that caint even handle a little bit of snow.lol.thats cool dave b. i will work on the mafia,i think they are kind of scared to leave rest of the mafia behind,because the would not have any backup at the gate


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*YOU GUYS PRACTICE ON SATURDAYS???
IS IT OPEN TO EVERYBODY???
IF IT IS WHAT TIME???
LET ME KNOW...I MIGHT STOP OUT...:thumbsup:*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*practice*

DJ opens at 9:00 and i know there will be 5 of us for sure and maybe more


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> DJ opens at 9:00 and i know there will be 5 of us for sure and maybe more


*THANKS...MAYBE I'LL COME OUT.:thumbsup:*


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*ALSO HOW LONG DO YOU STAY???
HOW MUCH DOES IT COST???*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

all depends on how many show up as far as if we are racing or just playing and the price will reflect that too


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

Dave thanks for all your help on the brp, i just need to drive it more and get some better packs , and with a little tweaking it should be ready to rumble and thanks to Ken for the shims


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

quote=2056dennis;3311140]Dave thanks for all your help on the brp, i just need to drive it more and get some better packs , and with a little tweaking it should be ready to rumble and thanks to Ken for the shims[/quote]

Glad to help. And yes....new Team Scream batteries and some slight adjustments and you'll be there. Looking forward to all of us doing some roundy round together.....now that's going to be fun!! : :woohoo: Now we need to get Chuck, Jerry and George going!! :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi all love the HOBBY STOP WEST TRACK !. anyone got any info on the gate in clevland ohio ? were looking to keep it goin in the toledo area too.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi my name is john n my son an i race at hobbystop west track . were lookin to maybe go to the gate in clevland to race oval too any info? we run losi latemodel


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*racing*

John they run the same classes as woodville does hope that helps


----------



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

*the gate*

great carpet-high traction-very smooth
tire truing station in the back room.
great lighting and power strips every where
my advice to you is look on you tube and the come race its a fun place to race.And they carry parts for some cars along with food and drink for reasonable prices.


----------

